# Hauntcast 34 is on the loose



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Hauntcast 34 is on the loose, featuring haunter Cory Hunt of Nightmare Playgrounds w/ musical guest Captain Clegg and the Night Creatures http://hauntcast.net/


----------

